# Marking tortoises?



## Peacebone (May 3, 2011)

Is there a safe way to mark a tortoise? And if so what is the safest way? I have heard things about nail polish, acrylic paint, and a few other things but have never been able to find a straight answer. The only thing that has been a consistent find is to not mark with anything in between each scute. Any and all help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## GBtortoises (May 3, 2011)

I use nail polish, in the center of the scutes only. I really don't like marking them at all but do so with hatchlings in order to keep track of which breeding group, female and which clutch they were born from. This enables me to offer people unrelated hatchlings if they'd like when purchasing from me. The markings serve as temporary identification and I encourage people to remove the nail polish once they receive their tortoises from me.
I prefer to use nail polish because it sits on top of the scute (doesn't absorb), dries hard, stays put for the duration needed and is easily removed. I wouldn not use anything containing ink such as a marker since it is fluid enough to absorb into the scute permanently and becomes difficult to remove, if possible at all.


----------



## Neal (May 3, 2011)

I do the same as GB, the nailpolish will only last about 3 - 4 months.


----------



## Mao Senpai (May 3, 2011)

I don't have too much experience but I bought a tortoise that was marked with one of those... wax markers? It seems to be slowly wearing off which is good if you want to do temporary marking. Otherwise the nail polish idea seems good.


----------



## Peacebone (May 3, 2011)

GBtortoises said:


> I use nail polish, in the center of the scutes only. I really don't like marking them at all but do so with hatchlings in order to keep track of which breeding group, female and which clutch they were born from. This enables me to offer people unrelated hatchlings if they'd like when purchasing from me. The markings serve as temporary identification and I encourage people to remove the nail polish once they receive their tortoises from me.
> I prefer to use nail polish because it sits on top of the scute (doesn't absorb), dries hard, stays put for the duration needed and is easily removed. I wouldn not use anything containing ink such as a marker since it is fluid enough to absorb into the scute permanently and becomes difficult to remove, if possible at all.



So how does someone remove the nail polish once a tortoise is received? Do they just let time do the trick or softly scrub the tortoises shell with a soft bristled toothbrush?


----------



## GBtortoises (May 3, 2011)

"So how does someone remove the nail polish once a tortoise is received? Do they just let time do the trick or softly scrub the tortoises shell with a soft bristled toothbrush?" 

I usually remove it by soaking a cotton ball in nail polish remover (squeezing out the excess) and gently rubbing the nail polish until it is softened and removed by the cotton ball. In some situations that hasn't worked well and I carefully (and gently) scrape it off with my nail, then apply a little bit of remover. I have in the past had it fall off on it's own too but that doesn't always happen.


----------



## TortieLuver (May 3, 2011)

A few years back my daughter wanted her nails painted, but sucks two of them. So after doing some research, I found a Chemist who had a daughter with the same situation and he created the first water-based nail polish. This is water I use on my torts to mark them and the color comes off faster than normal nail polish. It is called Suncoat and it has no chemicals.


----------



## Jacqui (May 3, 2011)

Are you wanting something temporary or permanent?


----------



## Kristina (May 3, 2011)

I only have marked my Manouria, because all 4 look exactly the same, and I wanted to be able to tell them apart for weights and because one was incubated for male and the others for female. I used a teeny dot of nail polish on one of the marginal scutes, and made sure it didn't touch the growth area.


----------



## Madkins007 (May 3, 2011)

The basic guidelines are simple- use something considered safe on human skin. Nail polish, latex paint, and acrylic paint seem to do nicely.

As for crossing growth lines, that sort of depends on what you use. Hard nail polish should probably not be used, but I doubt a line or smear will cause many problems. Latex or acrylic paints really should not be a problem since they will stretch or break easily as needed.

Most of these will indeed wear off so need to be reapplied.

I've read about keepers who do everything from colored paint dots to painting their phone number and an ID code in white acrylic paint- both as a tracking aid and as a theft prevention tool.


----------



## Peacebone (May 4, 2011)

Thank you for the ideas and for your time.


----------

